# Will 17" sonic rims with 205/50r17 fit on my son's 2017 Cruze Ls



## a.merrill (May 21, 2021)

I would like to upgrade the steel wheels on my son's '17 Cruze Ls. Can 17" sonic rims with 205/50r17 fit on this car without issues? Cheers


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Those are only a 0.4% difference in diameter than the stock 17" tire size that comes on the 2nd gen Cruze (225/45R17) and the stock 15" tire size (which I presume he has, if it has steelies), so you should be good to go without much difference in the speedometer.

When it's time for tires, the 225/45R17 tire size would match exactly that of the 195/65R15 that is currently on the vehicle.


----------



## a.merrill (May 21, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Those are only a 0.4% difference in diameter than the stock 17" tire size that comes on the 2nd gen Cruze (225/45R17) and the stock 15" tire size (which I presume he has, if it has steelies), so you should be good to go without much difference in the speedometer.
> 
> When it's time for tires, the 225/45R17 tire size would match exactly that of the 195/65R15 that is currently on the vehicle.


Thank you for the information. Do you know if I need to worry about clearance issues with the increase in tire width?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, the 205/50R17 is narrower than the 225-width tires that come on the Cruze with 17s or 18s.


----------

